# ZFS restore after OS loss.



## Mr0wyx (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello!

I had a PC working as a NAS server with three hard drives. On one was installed Freebsd FreeBSD and others was used as zfs stripe RAID on filesystem. Hard drive on which was OS installed broke and I wonder is it possible to restore/mount pool on newly installed OS?

Thank you!


----------



## bbzz (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes, just make sure OS sports zfs version at least what's on pools.

Don't use stripe if you care about data.


----------



## Mr0wyx (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh, great! Thanks for reply! Can you please give me some tips on where I can find procedures for that kind of data restore? Will pool import do the job?


----------



## bbzz (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes, when you install OS on new drive, simply import old pool. Then upgrade zfs pool if needs be.


----------



## Mr0wyx (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh, thanks! That's awesome! BTW, to boot in single user mode we need to type [cmd=]boot -s[/cmd] but what are the options for safemode?


----------

